# Draw length question



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Do most bows have the same maximum draw length that can be adjusted fairly easily? I've been entertaining the idea of buying my first bow used, but want to make sure there is enough draw length adjustment to suit me. At my height, I'm thinking my draw length will be over 30". In other words, I don't want to buy a bow, only to find out the draw length can't be adjusted to what I need. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go to a bow shop. Some bows are non adjustable. You can't guess DL by height....you need to be measured. It is critical for accuracy. 

Secondly don't just buy a bow that looks like a goodun....go shoot every bow you can get your hands on.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Tall1 said:


> Do most bows have the same maximum draw length that can be adjusted fairly easily? I've been entertaining the idea of buying my first bow used, but want to make sure there is enough draw length adjustment to suit me. At my height, I'm thinking my draw length will be over 30". In other words, I don't want to buy a bow, only to find out the draw length can't be adjusted to what I need. Thanks in advance.


I would go to a bow shop and try out a few bows and get your DL measured as well. See what type of specs are good for you, like axial to axial, pounds you can draw, cam system.

Once you figure all that out you can look up the specs for the used bow and possibly try it out before buying. Most bows you can adjust the draw length with some modules, some bows you can adjust without it. Keep in mind the limbs that come with the bow as well, most people usually fall in the 60 - 70 lb limb range. I'm in the 50 - 60.

Going used can save you a lot of money in the beginning. At the same time going to a bow shop and buying new, you'll get things done right the first time - which may save you some headache down the line.

Good luck and let us know what you decide! Bowhunting is a lot of fun, I personally enjoy it more than gun hunting.

This link may also help:
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bow_sizing_adjustment_guide.html


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I've been tempted to go try some new bows at Triple Edge Archery if the have any set up to a draw length I can shoot. Of course that would probably lead to me walking out the door with a new bow!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Shoot all the top bows from the leading manufacturers. You will see what you like. I had my heart set on a bow tech years ago. Saved and planned and saved. Tried it at the bow shop hot it twice and hated it. 

You have no idea what you really like based on commercials, and recomendations, and specs. Go shoot them.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Shooting overdraw shouldn't be an issue. But finding a bow that's well tuned all the time in overdraw might be hard. I've never had an issue but I have short draw and shoot Mathews z7 extreme. You don't have to sink a ton of money into a bow to make it kill something. But quiet, fast and light and you will want as modern as possible. Good luck with the bow search. My first was a Craigslist junker... Second was a Martin Moab..... Third Mathews. Night and day....


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

Like others have stated go and get your DL properly fitted. Also know that DL can be different on each bow. For example I am a 28.5" DL on most bows however on my Obsession Fusion 6 I am a 29" DL. Don't take someone's word on what the best bow out there is....go and try them out! It's all preference.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's the plan. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of good bows out there, so it's really a matter of what feels good to you. Like the others have said. It must fit you. Welcome to the sport.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks, Chunky


----------

